# Bickerton: Have done it again, another folding bike !!



## seadragonpisces (22 Jul 2013)

Oops bought an old Bickerton folding bike off ebay (don’t know how old), will post pics once I get it. I have heard of them of course but don’t know anything about them really. I almost bought a Dahon MU EX off Mark Bickerton end of last year, but that’s all I know about him and the bikes. 

This one seems to be a bit rusty, brakes and gears need sorting but that’s ok, don’t mind, can take to a bike shop and get sorted. 

Are these bikes worth anything really? I took a bid and didn’t expect to win but since my bid was so low, I guess maybe I have answered my own question. Strange looking bike and looks sort of like any other folding bike but seems to have handle-bars like on a chopper, very weird !!!!

I don’t really want this bike and if anyone is interested in buying it off me ‘as is let me know.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jul 2013)

I'm old enough to remember the TV ads but only first saw one a few years ago - looked kind of wobbly and I seem to remember that they have a sort of reputation for "flex" or whatever.

They did of course push forward the use of bikes and folding bikes so that was good. Mark Bickerton is a good chap I think - good reputation for being helpful.


----------



## Night Train (22 Jul 2013)

You'll have fun trying to get tyres for it. 

Apparently they can fold up while being ridden, if I understood @Arch anecdotes correctly.


----------



## byegad (23 Jul 2013)

I test rode one back in the late 1970s or early 80s.

Flex wasn't in it! It was like riding a partially set jelly. I didn't buy!


----------



## seadragonpisces (23 Jul 2013)

Well I might keep it now. I had my cruiser for sale last year and someone found the old advert. I ended up keeping it but this bloke is super keen, so will free up some space and also funds. 

 I also found a guy online that is part of some Bickerton club and sells spares etc, so I am pretty sure I can get what I want. I didn’t realise the frame was aluminium. I can’t remember the exact details but the bike is like under 10kg or something, now that’s Tern Verge X20 territory. I am not expecting anything special, not bad for a bike that’s about 35 or so years old.


----------



## spark303 (24 Jul 2013)

A couple of years ago, I rode a Bickerton on a ~15-20 mile round trip commute for a few months before getting my Brompton. 

The ride is incredibly disconcerting - scary some might say! Although I never actually had any problems, the amount of flex around the hinge on the main tube (along with the constant creaking noises) made me think the thing would snap in half at any minute. Apparently they were renowned for coming undone at the hinge while you were riding along. Luckily mine has the later hinge design that you can push shut with your foot as you're riding - I had to do that a few times...






Fun to ride though





Re tyres, the back is 16" - the same as a Brompton so no problems there. The front is 14" (ETRO 298) - not much choice for these - there's a basic Schwalbe model and Raleigh Records I think. SJS do them.


----------

